# Blown klipsch SB-1 tweeter



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm using them as my mains and when i do a REW measurement (20-300hz) right toward the end the L makes a weird, high, vibrating, buzz (like a misquito) and i'm sure it's the tweeter. speaker exchange has one for $25 but i'd like to explore my options.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The only precise option is to replace it with the identical part from Klipsch or someone who stocks their part or to replace both channels with matching parts. If you replace one channel with a replacement part that is not identical, your response will likely be different.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Bob Crites may have a replacement diaphram for your tweeter or may can repair it:

http://www.critesspeakers.com/klipsch_tweeters.html

He tends to specialize in the upper lines of Klipsch speakers, but it would not hurt to contact him.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

lcaillo said:


> The only precise option is to replace it with the identical part from Klipsch


I'm emailing Klipsch to try to get a price from them. they gave me a part # but not a price. I'm sure it will be expensive.



> Bob Crites may have a replacement diaphram for your tweeter or may can repair it


I'll contact Bob.

Thanks you two


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

skinney6 said:


> I'm using them as my mains and when i do a REW measurement (20-300hz) right toward the end the L makes a weird, high, vibrating, buzz (like a misquito) and i'm sure it's the tweeter. speaker exchange has one for $25 but i'd like to explore my options.


Did you get a new AVR recently? I ask since I did and one of my tweeters is blown but after swapping it out with the other it appears the crossover has gotten 'messed up'.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

WRYKER said:


> Did you get a new AVR recently? I ask since I did and one of my tweeters is blown but after swapping it out with the other it appears the crossover has gotten 'messed up'.


Same AVR. you replaced the tweeter in a speaker then the crossover in that speaker got messed up?


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

No. I replaced my AVR and right after that the tweeter was blown. I swapped the Left w/the Right speaker and it followed the speaker. I then got in a new tweeter and same issue. I then took the 'good' one and put it in the 'bad' one and vice versa and it still happened. So it points to the speaker. I'm going to hook up my prior AVR tonight or tomorrow to test out that final piece.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

so it not necessarily the tweeter, could be the xover?

well that's fantastic... lol


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

My thoughts exactly. They'll repair it; I just have to ship it to them which won't be 'cheap'!


----------

